# repair 98 altima damaged in an accident



## tlet (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a 98 altima GXE which I bought only about 1 month ago.
I ran into an accident recently, my car was hitted on the passenger
rear back side. Most probably my insurance company won't cover
the repair since it is my "fault" . Hence,I have to repair the car myself.

I have some pics taken in the following link 
http://f2.pg.briefcase.yahoo.com/bc/sunht_cn/lst?.dir=/photo&.view=l

The right rear wheel is dsitorted and the car is barely drivable
Since I am a newbie, I have to send this car to a body shop and have it repaired.

I am still wondering how much it might cost to repair this car to a "good"
condition. It will greatly help me to decide which body shop gives a reasonable
quota.

Could anyone please give me some suggestions based on the pics.
If possible, anyone know some decent body shop in sacramento CA.

Thanks a lot and sorry for bothering you guys


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

to me it looks like they have to pop out that dented part above the fender, u can get a bumper from a junkyard for cheap, one thats in good condition. The door, and that thing underneath, i dunno, maybe a new door and they can mold that other thing into shape again. As for your rear tires, probably an axle or something, also froma junkyard.
When i got into my accident, altho i had no body damage(i hit a curb). I destroyed both axles, lower control arms, everything that hoold the tires up. Got them from a junkyard, and a mechanic installed them for me, all of that for 1000.
If i was to get everything brand new, not from a junkyard, the estimate for car was 5000 (from another mechanic).


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I know that will easily be over a thousand dollars to fix, probably more like two. It needs a new door and bumper cover, repair or replace the dog leg (the area in front of the wheel opening), the quarter panel, and the outer wheel house. Then refinishing as well as suspension damage which could be the strut, suspension links, and the wheel. I would also replace the wheel bearing because the forces in that kind of an accident will create flat spots on the bearing which is diagnosed by a howling noise coming from the rear. The quarter panel looks like it is rubbing on the tire so you may want to either pry out the quarter a bit or don't drive it at all brefore having the tow truck take it to the body shop.
For a shop in the sacramento area I would try posting in the regional section toward the bottom of the main page of Nissan Forums or look at the better business bureaus website for reputable shops in your area.

Troy


----------

